# سيارة تعمل بالماء عن طريق خلية وقود الماء



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

موضوعي اليوم هو 

سيارة تعمل بالماء
عن طريق الخلية 

هل حلمت يوما أن تملا خزان وقود سيارتك بالماء بدلا من البنزين ثم تقودها لمئات الأميال دون تكلفه أو دفع ثمن للوقود الذي يزداد ثمنه يوما بعد يوم ناهيك عن تلويثه للبيئة !!

علي ما يبدو أن حلمك قد تحقق اليوم 

هناك في عالمنا حقائق يجهلها عامه الناس وهذا بسبب الجهل بها أو لأن هناك أناس يحاولون أخفاء هذه الحقائق لمصلحتهم الشخصية . ولكن الباحثون عن المعرفة دائما ما يصلون إلي الحقائق وأنا يشرفني أن أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الهام الذي عانيت حتى أصل إلي حقيقته وأجمع مادته وأجربه بنفسي . 



خليه وقود الماء




فكره عمل الخلية 


كلنا يعرف أن الماء يتكون من عنصرين وهما الهيدروجين والأو***ين وكل عنصر من هذه العناصر يتواجد في الطبيعة بالصورة الغازية ومن خصائص الهيدروجين أنه قابل للاشتعال كما أن الأو***ين عامل قوي وأساسي في الاشتعال وبالتالي إذا استطعنا أن نحصل علي هاذين الغازين من الماء فسوف يكون لدينا وقود غازي له سرعة اشتعال أكبر من البنزين مائه مره ، وبالطبع ممكن استخدامه كوقود عام لتشغيل السيارات والتربينات التي تولد الكهرباء وفي التدفئة والطبخ وكوقود للصواريخ والطائرات وغيرها . وهذا ما أستطاع ستانلي ما ير أن يكتشفه ويقدمه لنا حيث أن خليته تعتمد علي تفكيك عنصري الماء عن بعضهما فيما يسمي بالأنشطار البارد ويكون الناتج عبارة عن غاز الهيدروكسي الذي يتكون من الأو***ين والهيدروجين وقام ما ير بعمل هذا باستخدام ذبذبه ذات شكل مربع تنتج عن دائر ه إلكترونيه ويوصل خرج هذه الدائرة بقطبين من الأستانلس ستيل المقاوم للصدأ المغمورين في الماء حيث تعمل الذبذبة المر بعه علي تفكيك الماء إلي عنصريه الأساسيين في صوره غاز وهذه هي بساطه طريقه ما ير في الحصول علي وقود من الماء . وتعمل دائرة ما ير علي فولتيه منخفضة 12 فولت وتيار لا يتجاوز ثلاث أمبيرات .

تركيب الخلية : 


أولا : وعاء المحلل :

يتركب من قطبين ويكونان علي شكل أسطوانتين متداخلتين بينهما مسافة تبدأ من واحد مللي ميتر ويجب ألا تزيد عن 8 مللي ميتر ، الأسطوانات مصنوعة من طراز 316L حديد غير قابل للصدأ طول 5 إنشات (12.7 سنتي متر) . قطر الأنابيب الخارجية 1 إنس (2.54 سنتي متر) وقطر الأنابيب الداخلية 3\4 من الإنش ( 1.905 سم ) حيث إن سماكة الأنابيب يبلغ 1\16 من الإنش(لا تزيد علي 1مم ) والمسافة بين الأنبوبتين هو ما بين 1 ميلي متر و 2 مم . تثبت الأنابيب الداخلية في مكانها في كل من النهايات بواسطة أربعة قطع مطاطية . توضع المواسير داخل أناء من ماده PVC مثل مواسير الصرف . ويكون محكم الغلق ولا يحتوي إلا علي فتحتان فقط واحده لملأ الماء والأخرى لخروج الغاز 



​
وبالطبع يخرج من الوعاء طرفين موصلين بالمواسير المعدنية لكي يوصلوا بدائرة الرنين الخارجية .

ثانيا : دائرة الرنين وتوليد الذبذبة :


شرح عمل الدائرة :

كل من الشريحة المتكاملة NE 555 الزمنية موضوعة في دائرة تذبذب حيث تمتلك كل واحدة منها معدل متغير للنبضات (التردد) ونسبة متغير الرمز والفراغ , والتي لا تؤثر على التردد . دوائر التذبذب تلك تمتلك أيضا ثلاث مستويات من التردد التي يمكن اختيارها من خلال مفتاح دوراني كل مقاومة متغيرة قيمتها 100 أوم بالتسلسل معهم , ولذلك المقاومة المشتركة لا تستطيع أن تنخفض أقل من 100 أوم . كل دائرة تذبذب تمتلك إمدادها الخاص منفصل بواسطة وضع مكثف 100 ميكروفاراد عبر خط الإمداد وتغذية المكثف بواسطة مقاومة 100 أوم . هذا يملك التأثير على خفض أي نبضات قد يتم إرسالها عبر التوصيل مع البطارية لتؤثر على إتنظام الدائرة .

دائرة NE555 الأولى تمتلك بحق مكثفات أكبر تعطيها نبضات بطيئة نسبيا . وكما هو موضح بالشكل الموجي أعلاها: خرج الدائرة NE555 في المسمار الثالث يمكن أن يتم تغييره ليغذي النبضات إلى المسمار الرابع للشريحة الزمنية الثانية NE555 . هذه البوابات الأخرى تفتح المتذبذب وتغلقه تحت تردد عالي لتوليد الموجات الموضحة تحت أنابيب التحليل .

المفتاح الموجود في المسمار الثالث للشريحة NE555 الأولى يمكَن البوابات للإغلاق , والذي يسبب أن الموجات الخارجة على شكل موجات مريعة مستقيمة لتردد متغير ولتناسب العلامة \مساحة .

الفولتية الخارجة من المسمار الثالث من الدائرة NE555 الثانية يخفض بواسطة المقاومة المشتركة 220 أوم \820 أوم . الترانزستور يعمل كمضخم للتيار باستطاعته إمداد بضعة أمبيرات للمحللات . الدايود 1N4007 وضع لحماية ال MOSFET إذا تقرر لاحقا إدخال ملف (أداة حث) أو محول على خرج ال MOSFET .

حيث إن التحويل المفاجئ للتيار خلال أي منها قد يخفض لوقت قصير الفولتية إلى تحت الصفر مما قد يؤدي إلى إعطاب ال MOSFET . ولكن الدايود 1N4007 سيعمل ويحول دون حدوث ذلك بواسطة إصعاد الفولتية الهابطة إلى -0.7 فولت إذا إنخفاض التيار إلى الاتجاه السالب .

ال BUZ350 MOSFET يمتلك مستوى تيار عالي يقدر ب22 أمبير ولذلك سوف يعمل بشكل بارد في هذا الجهاز . ولكن من المستحسن تثبيته بصفيحة ألمنيوم والتي ستعمل كساند وكحوض لتبديد الحرارة . التيار المستهلك بهذا الترتيب مثير للاهتمام ويحتاج لتفصيل, في حالة وجود أنبوبة واحدة فإن التيار المستهلك يكون حوالي أمبير واحد , وعند إضافة أنبوبة ثانية فإن التيار المستهلك يرتفع إلى ما دون نصف أمبير ,عند إضافة الثالثة يكون مجمل التيار المستهلك أقل من أمبيرين, الرابعة والخامسة تضيف كل منها حوالي 100 ميلي أمبير والسادسة لا تكاد تؤثر على الإستهلاك على الإطلاق .

هذا يجعلنا نقترح أن نزيد الكفاءة بإضافة أعداد أكبر من الأنابيب . ولإن الغاز ينتج داخل الأنابيب والأنابيب الخارجية موصولة كهربائيا , فيمكن أن يتم جمعها على شكل حِزم .

مع إن التيار ليس عاليا ولكن يجب تثبيت فاصل كهربي 6 أمبير أو فيوز بين مصدر الطاقة والدائرة لحمايتها من حدوث الالتماس .

إذا حدث وتم تثبيت مثل هذه الدائرة في سيارة فمن الضروري التأكد أن التيار يُقطع من المحلل بمجرد انطفاء محرك السيارة, وكحل مثالي لذلك تمرر الطاقة الكهربائية من خلال ريلاي يتغذى بالكهرباء من مفتاح تشغيل السيارة. وكشيء أساسي يتم وضع مولد الفقاعات بين المحلل والمحرك لإعطاء بعض الحماية إذا الغاز اشتعل لسبب عطل في المحرك .وفكرة جيدة أيضا جعل أغطية مولد الفقاعات مثبتة بالضغط ويمكن أن تنفتح في حالة وقوع حادث (لا سمح الله) ويحد من وقوع إنفجار .

يجب أن نعرف جيدا أننا يمكن أن نزيد من عدد الأقطاب في الخلية الواحدة فمثلا الخلية يمكن أ ن تحتوي علي ست وحدات من الأقطاب الأتيه وكلما زادت الوحدات زاد أنتاج الخلية .



حول سيارتك للعمل بالماء 

ماذا تحتاج لتحويل سيارتك لكي تعمل بالماء ؟؟

هذا النظام بسيط يستمد الطاقة الكهربائية من الدارة الكهربائية للسيارة ذاتها ، فلا حاجة لأي طاقة كهربائية إضافية ، و لا بطاريات و لا دارات تقوية أو غيرها من زوائد و إضافات . يوصل إلى جهاز الكاربرتير و من ثم إلى المحرّك دون مواجهة أي تعقيدات من أي نوع .

فقط أنت تحتاج إلي الأتي :

1_ خليه وقود ماء مثل الوارد شرحها في هذا الموقع .

2_ أكساء جدار الأسطوانات الداخلية للمحرك والمكابس بماده السيراميك وهذا ممكن عن طريق مواد سيراميك متوفرة بالأسواق تضاف مع زيت المحرك وتقوم بتغطيه كافه أجزاء المحرك الداخلية بالسيراميك لحماية الأجزاء من التآكل والصدأ .

3_عليك تغيير مجمع العادم مواسير العادم للستانلس ستيل كي لا تتآكل وأيضا صمامات المحرك ما لم تكن من الأستانلس ستيل .

4_تركيب كاربراتير من فئة F1 مثل المستخدم في المحركات التي تعمل بالغاز وتحتاج أيضا بعض الخراطيم للغاز مثل المستخدمة للغاز في المنازل . 

5_ وعاء من البلاستيك يعمل كخزان للماء مع مضخة وقود عادية ( كالتي في السيارة )

6_نظام تحسس لتحديد مستوى الماء في حوض التفاعل بالإضافة إلى نظام تحسس مستوى الضغط في حوض التفاعل .

قد تتذمّر من هذه التعديلات ، لكن تذكر أنك ستحصل على وقود مجاني إلى الأبد ورغم أن الخطوات السابقة تبدوا طويلة إلا أنها لن تكلفك الكثير .
ستانلي ماير : ابتكر خلية كهربائية تفصل جزيئات الماء العادي إلى أكسيجين و هايدروجين
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ستانلي ماير
STANLEY MEYER


Electronics World & Wireless World
مستخلصة من مجلة "عالم الإلكترونيات و أللاسلكي" ، إصدار كانون ثاني عام 1991م

أقرّ عدد كبير من شهود العيان بأن المخترع الأمريكي "ستانلي ماير" قد ابتكر خلية كهربائية يمكنها فصل جزيئات الماء العادي إلى أكسيجين و هايدروجين ، بالاستعانة بكمية قليلة جداً من الطاقة الكهربائية ( قياساً مع الكمية التقليدية التي يعرفها العلم المنهجي ) .

حضر إحدى اختباراته المقامة في منزله ، في غروف سيتي ، أوهايو ، كل من البروفيسور مايكل لافتون رئيس قسم الهندسة في جامعة ماري بلندن ، و الأدميرال السابق في البحرية البريطانية السير انتوني غريفين ، و الباحث الكيميائي البريطاني كيث هيندلي . و جميعهم شاهدوا بأم عينهم كيف تمكنت خلية ماير من إنتاج كمية هايدروجين تفوق النسبة التقليدية التي يمكن استخلاصها يالتحليل الكهربائي .

ففي الوقت الذي يتطلب فيه التحليل الكهربائي العادي طاقة كهربائية تقاس بالأمبير . لوحظ أن طريقة ماير في التحليل الكهربائي تتطلب طاقة تقاس بالميلي أمبير !. و في الوقت الذي تتطلب فيه عملية التحليل الكهربائي العادية إضافة مواد محرضة مثل حمض الكبريت ، نجد أن طريقة ماير لا تحتاج إلى أي مادة محرضة ، و رغم ذلك فهي تعمل بكفائة عالية .

الملاحظة المهمة التي أدهشت الشهود هي أن خلية ماير لفصل الماء كانت تحافظ على درجة حرارة منخفضة و لم يسبب التحليل الكهربائي بأي سخونة تذكر
الاختبارات التي أقامها ماير على ابتكاره الجديد مكّنته من الحصول على عدة براءات اختراع مسجلة رسمياً و جميعها صنفت في القسم (101) ، و الاختراع الذي يصنف في هذا القسم يكون قد أثبت نجاحه بكفاءة عالية .

يبدو أن خلية ستانلي المبتكرة لا تختلف كثيراً عن الخلية التقليدية التي تستخدم التحليل الكهربائي ( وعاء فولطا ) .لكن الفرق هو أن الخلية الجديدة تتطلب المزيد من الفولطات مع تيار كهربائي منخفض ، أي أنها معاكسة تماماً للطريقة التقليدية .

بنيت الخلية بشكل غير مألوف ، أما الإلكترودات ( السالبة و الموجبة ) فكان يشير إليها ماير بإسم "المحرضات" و هي عبارة عن صفائح متوازية من الستانلس ستيل المغطسة في حوض الماء المراد تحليله .
و كان إنتاج الهايدروجين تتفاوت كميته حسب تباعد هذه الصفائح و تقاربها .

هذه الصفائح موصولة بدارة طنين إلكترونية تعمل على إرسال نبضات كهربائية محددة ( تردد مناسب مع ترددات الجزيئات المائية ). و يمكن التحكم بكمية إنتاج الهايدروجين من خلال التحكم بالترددات التي ترسلها الدارة .

تمكن ماير بفضل ابتكاره الجديد من ان يحوّل نظام محرك سيارته ( الفولكسواغن ) إلى نظام يعمل على الماء العادي و استخدم هذه السيارة لمدة 4 سنوات متواصلة

الاختبارات التي أقامها ماير على ابتكاره الجديد مكّنته من الحصول على عدة براءات اختراع مسجلة رسمياً و جميعها صنفت في القسم (101) ، و الاختراع الذي يصنف في هذا القسم يكون قد أثبت نجاحه بكفاءة عالية
ستانلي ماير
مخترع خلية وقود الماء
يموت بشكل فجائي

Infinite Energy
مجلة "إنفنت أنرجي" ( الطاقة الأبدية ) 1998م
ستانلي ماير ، المخترع المثير للجدل من أوهايو ، الذي تمكن من ابتكار تكنولوجيا جديدة لإنتاج الهايدروجين من الماء العادي عن طريق استهلاك كمية قليلة من الطاقة الكهربائية . توفي في 21 شباط 1998م . تمكن من جمع عدد كبير من الأتباع و المستثمرين في تكنولوجيته الجديدة . اشتهر عن طريق سيارته الخاصة التي حولها إلى العمل على وقود الماء العادي . و قد ظهر في إحدى الأفلام الوثائقية بعنوان :" قريب جداً من الشمس " من إنتاج البي.بي.سي. عام 1994م .
أما عن ظروف وفاته ، فكانت على الشكل التالي!.


أندريجا بوهاريتش : تحليل الماء بواسطة تيار كهربائي متناوب:ــــــ


Andrija Puharich
Water Decomposition by AC Electrolysis
أندريجا بوهاريتش
تحليل الماء بواسطة تيار كهربائي متناوب

هذه الطريقة مختلفة عن الطريقة التقليدية في استخلاص الهيدروجين من الماء و التي يشار إليها بالتحليل الكهربائي . فهي تعتمد على مبدأ الترددات و ليس المبدأ الكيماوي . هذا النظام الجديد يمكنه اشتقاق الهيدروجين أو الأكسجين من مادة الماء بدون ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة أو تعريضها لضغط مرتفع .

إحدى الأمثلة على ذلك ، هي طريقة اشتقاق الجزيئات المائية التي ابتكرها الدكتور " أندريجا بوهاريتش " في العام 1983م ، ( براءة اختراع رقم : 4.394.230 و.م ) . هي عبارة عن عملية تعريض جزيئات الماء إلى أشكال مختلفة من الترددات الكهربائية ، فتصبح في حالة رنين مما يجعلها تنكسر و تتبعثر ، فتتحرر ذرات الهيدروجين و الأكسيجين



تمكّن " بوهاريتش " ، عن طريق الاستعانة بدراسات " نيكولا تيسلا " التي أقامها حول الرنين الكهربائي ، من شطر جزيئات الماء بفعالية كبرى تفوق تلك الطريقة التقليدية التي يعرفها الفيزيائيين التقليديين ( التحليل الكهربائي ) .

و قام بقيادة سيارته الخاصة ، مستخدماً الماء العادي كوقود ، و اجتاز مسافات تبلغ آلاف الكيلومترات ، في رحلات مختلفة ذهاباً و إياباً ، و جال في جميع أنحاء أمريكا الشمالية !. 

و في إحدى المرات ، بينما كان على إحدى القمم الجبلية المرتفعة ، اضطرّ إلى تزويد سيارته بالثلج العادي !.

من الضروري جداً في هذه الأيام أن نأخذ بالحسبان أهمية مخزون " طاقة العالم " ( المخزون العالمي للطاقة ) كأشخاص متطورين , إن احتياطي النفط سينضب بمرور عدة سنوات , واحتياطي الفحم سيكون قد انتهى بمرور 12 عاماً.
الطاقة " عن مجلة ناشونال جيوغرافيك ، عدد شباط 1981

ليس علينا القول إن هذه النظرة متشائمة , فهناك عدد وافر من مصادر " الطاقة البديلة ", ولكن علم الاقتصاد الذي يعتمد على التطوير والاستثمار يمثل انتهاكاً مرعباً وقصير الأمد لسياسة العالم ومصادره المخزونة ( موارده المخزونة ) .



يخبرنا العلماء الحالمون أن الوقود المثالي في المستقبل سيكون رخيصا كالماء , وانه لن يكون ساماًٍ في تأثيراته المباشرة أو بعيدة المدى وانه سيكون قابلا للتجدد حيث يمكننا استخدامه مرة تلو الأخرى , وانه سيكون آمناً في التعامل , ويمثل الحد الأدنى من المشاكل التي يمكن أن نواجهها في النقل والتخزين و التكلفة , وأخيراً , فهذا الوقود سيكون متوفرا في أي مكان على سطح الأرض .

ما هو هذا الوقود السحري ولماذا لا يتم استخدامه ؟

هذا الوقود هو "الماء" ! ويمكن استخدامه بشكله النقي أو المالح أو عندما يكون بشكل ثلج أو جليد . عندما يتم تحليل هذا الماء بواسطة الانشطار الكهربائي إلى غازي الهيدروجين و الأوكسيجين , يصبح وقوداً عالي الطاقة بمعدل ثلاثة أضعاف الطاقة الناتجة عن الوزن المماثل للبنزين الممتاز .

اخترع هنري . كي . بوهاريتش جهازاً ثيرموديناميكياً جديداً محسناً لإنتاج غازي الهيدروجين و الأوكسجين من جزيئات الماء العادي أو ماء البحر عند درجة حرارة وضغط عاديين .

و أعلن أيضاً عن طريقة جديدة ومطورة لمعالجة جزيئات الماء كهربائياً لتحليلها إلى غازي الهيدروجين و الأوكسجين عند مستويات فعالية تتراوح تقريباً بين 80-100 % .

يمكن استخدام غاز الهيدروجين الناتج كوقود , وغاز الأوكسجين الناتج يستخدم كمؤكسد .​​​أي أسئلة سأحاول الرد عليها إن شاء الله​​​أناشد كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يضع ردًّا و لو ' بارك الله فيك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه
"​ :80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80:​:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## كامل12 (10 أغسطس 2010)

:63::63::63::63::2::2::2::2::2::78::78::78::78::73::73::73::75::75::60::60::60::87::10::10::77::77::77:مششششششش:61::59:شكككككككككككككككككككوو:73:ووووووووووووووو:78:ووووووووووووررررررررر:12:ررررررررررجججججججججج:58:جججججججججججج:2:ددددددددددددددددددداااااااااا:61::61::76::60::60:اااااااااااااااااااا:63::77:ااااااااااااا


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أغسطس 2010)

حيث أن الموضوع منقول، لماذا لم تذكر أنك نقلته؟ ولماذا لم تذكر المصدر الذي نقلت منه؟


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

:83::83::83::83::83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83::83::83::83::83:

:80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80:

:55::55::55:​


----------



## memoshref (11 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2010)

:56:لسلام عليكم :56:

:55: شكراً لك :55:​


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (12 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 أغسطس 2010)

عبد المعطي محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 أغسطس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> حيث أن الموضوع منقول، لماذا لم تذكر أنك نقلته؟ ولماذا لم تذكر المصدر الذي نقلت منه؟


 


السلام عليكم​ 


اخاف أن أتعرض للمخالفة 
اذا كان الموضوع منقول من ملتقى المهندسين العرب سأقول من صاحبه الأصلي​


----------



## محمد اغئ (13 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عن الامة كلها فوالله لقد شغلني هذا البحث منذ قرات قول الله جل و علا 
-اذا البحار سجرت-


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (15 أغسطس 2010)

* طراز 316l حديد غير قابل للصدأ **
بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الطرح 
وللتوضيح 316 هو سبيكه ستانلس ستيل وهي سبيكة المكون الرئيس فيها الكروم 
وتستخدم في تنكات الحليب ومشتقاته 
وهي خاليه من الحديد تماما 
*


----------



## zamalkawi (15 أغسطس 2010)

عبد المعطي محمد قال:


> * طراز 316l حديد غير قابل للصدأ **
> بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الطرح
> وللتوضيح 316 هو سبيكه ستانلس ستيل وهي سبيكة المكون الرئيس فيها الكروم
> وتستخدم في تنكات الحليب ومشتقاته
> ...


عفوا ولكن الكلام الوضوع تحته خط غير صحيح
للتفاصيل
http://www.azom.com/details.asp?Articleid=863


----------



## KKHALLEE (21 أغسطس 2010)

*دائرة الهيدروجين*

السلام عليكم
انا خالد اعمل فى مجال الالكتروتيات
لقد قمت بتصنيع دائرة توليد الهيدروجين وعلمت ما هو احسن تردد لانتاج الهيدروجين 
واننى قمت عمل هذا الدائرة بالميكروكنترولر وهى تعمل بشكل جيد
قريبا ساقوم بوضع الدائرة والبرنامج الخاص بها 

مع العلم اننى اتحكم فى كم التيار المسحوب 

خالد


----------



## باحث عن التجديد (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا وكم اسعدني في هذا الملتقى الطيب ان اجد هذا البحث وان كان يلزمه بعض الصور لتوضيح الداره الكهربيه فقد قمت لتحليل الماء الى مكوناته الاساسيه منزليا ومعذرة لانني لست بمهندس ولكن محاولة البحث والتجديد والمتابعه واكتشاف الاخطاء لا بد من ان تاتي ثمارها وفق الله المخلصين واتمنى من الاخوه الكرام ان يفيدونا اذا كان لديهم صور وان كان المقال كافيا لبعض المهندسين والذين يعرفون اكثر مني بطريقة عمل الخليه شاكرا للجميع جهودهم وارجو ان احظى ببعض الرد كتبها الله في ميزان حسناتكم وكل عام وجميكم بالف خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:

شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود 

و أتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:
هل هناك المزيد من الردود​


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## AdOoooOLeeE (29 أغسطس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx dud


----------



## Mzghoul (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وهل جربت ذلك وما نتيجة التجربه؟


----------



## mostafahemdan (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعه انا فعلا متاكد ان الفكرة رائعه وفى ناس كتير جربتها واشتغلت بس حد فيكم سال نفسه هو الماء اهم ولا البنزين
اقصد ان كل العالم دلوقتى بيدور على مصادر للماء لان معظم المصادر الرئيسيه فى العالم بتواجه خطر شديد فى الجفاف نتيجه لجفاف المنابع الرئيسيه
فتخيلو بقى لو خلينا كمان كل عربيات العام تمشى بماء فبجد رغم جمال الفكرة وابهارها لينا كلنا لكن هى فى الحقيقه وراها مشكله كبيرة وهى دى اللى مخلتش الدول المتقدمه تفكر فيها
ارجو انى محدش يفكر انى متعصب او محبط بس دى وجهة نظرى كمهندس والله اعلم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

mostafahemdan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا جماعه انا فعلا متاكد ان الفكرة رائعه وفى ناس كتير جربتها واشتغلت بس حد فيكم سال نفسه هو الماء اهم ولا البنزين
> اقصد ان كل العالم دلوقتى بيدور على مصادر للماء لان معظم المصادر الرئيسيه فى العالم بتواجه خطر شديد فى الجفاف نتيجه لجفاف المنابع الرئيسيه
> فتخيلو بقى لو خلينا كمان كل عربيات العام تمشى بماء فبجد رغم جمال الفكرة وابهارها لينا كلنا لكن هى فى الحقيقه وراها مشكله كبيرة وهى دى اللى مخلتش الدول المتقدمه تفكر فيها
> ارجو انى محدش يفكر انى متعصب او محبط بس دى وجهة نظرى كمهندس والله اعلم



السلام عليكم 
معك حق ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

هل هناك المزيد من الإستفسارات أو الردود​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83:​


----------



## عالياً (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فى شباب العرب حتى ولو بالترجمة او النقل نرجو منك كمهندس محاولة التنفيذ او حساب التكلفة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

عالياً قال:


> بارك الله فى شباب العرب حتى ولو بالترجمة او النقل نرجو منك كمهندس محاولة التنفيذ او حساب التكلفة


 
السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك​


----------



## باحث عن التجديد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*ابارك للجميع بعيد الفطر السعيد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ابارك اولا لاخواني واخواتي في لملتقى بحلول عيد الفطر السعيد واسال العلي القدير ان يتقيل من الجميع صيامهم وقيامهم ويجعل نهايتنا في فردوسه الاعلى انه السميع المجيب وارجو ان يتكرم الاخوه في المنتدى فضلا لا امرا ان يوضحو ولو بصورة مبسطه عمل الخليه الهيدروجينيه شاكرا فضلكم على جميع الاحوال فانا اقوم بتحليل الماء منزليا ولكن بكميات ضئيله فكيف استطيع تحليل الماء بكمية اكبر وشكرا مرة اخرى لجميع من يتواصل معي وكل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## باحث عن التجديد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*راي اخر في الموضوع*



عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> معك حق ​



الحقيقه المذهله كما يعلم الجميع بان المحيطات تغطي ما يقرب ثمانون بالمئه من القشره الارضيه وكمية المياه الموجوده تكفي ملايين السنين والله اعلم ولكن اذا استطعنا فعلا تسيير السياره بالماء فهذا يعني ان موترات توليد الطاقه ستعمل بالماء مما يسهل عملية الحصول على الماء النقي وباسعار جد رخيصه لتروي الارض القاحله ناهيك عن البيئه النظيفه التي ستعيش فيها الاجيال القادمه وهذا كله بامر الله عز وجل وهو اعلم بمخلوقاته


----------



## سمية سمير فؤاد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وقبله منكم بصالح نياتكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم أأأأأأمين


----------



## nabrawy (11 سبتمبر 2010)

والله معلومات رائعة من مستخدم أروع 
الف الف شكر الك اخي عمر


----------



## mohamedsaber81 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

nabrawy قال:


> والله معلومات رائعة من مستخدم أروع
> الف الف شكر الك اخي عمر


 
لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## محمود النوبى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## tooot1 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zamalkawi (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أتحسر على حالنا عندما أرى أننا على منتدى معظم رواده من المهندسين، ورغم هذا أجد تأييدا لمثل هذا الهراء!!


----------



## nasser321 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الشرح المستفيض
أتمنى لو تتكرم علينا ببعض الرسومات التوضيحية للدوائر و الخلايا و توصيلاتهم و دمجهم بشرحك العظيم
(((( سؤال : هل يمكن تخزين هذه الغازات الناتجة لإخلاف كمية الوقد حسب حاله السير ؟ و كيف ؟ ))))
و لو سمحت دعنى اساهم ببعض الصور عن الموضوع و للأسف بدون شرح لأنى أجهل الموضوع 
ولا يفتى و مالك بالمدينة 
ولك منى افضل الدعوات و الشكر
-






















هذه الصور منقولة من
http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=54413454&blogID=419480545

و هناك المزيد فى هذا اللينك 

-بالمرفقات كتيب للموضوع باللغة الانجليزية

و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## mustafa' (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و يعطيك الف عافية مشكور و كتر الله خيرك اجرك الله


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*Thx 2 much my friend*​


----------



## المهندس حربي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع اتمنى لك كل الوفيق.


----------



## AhmedDelphi (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasser321 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*لاداعى للتحسر*



zamalkawi قال:


> أتحسر على حالنا عندما أرى أننا على منتدى معظم رواده من المهندسين، ورغم هذا أجد تأييدا لمثل هذا الهراء!!


---------------------------------------------------------
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





أخى الفاضل لا أدرى لماذا تحسرك هذا لأن :81: هذا ليس بهراء كما تظن
فإن كان هراء من وجهة نظرك فهذ أكيد مُقيم من أقصى حدود معلوماتك:15:
و هذا ليس فقط رأيك بل هناك العديد ممن يعتقدون مثلك 
--------------------------------------------
لو دخلت على اليو تيوب و بحثت عن :79:
( HHO) سوف تجد 6700 موضوع بمناقشاتها الكثيرة و
(HHO Generator ) سوف تجد5210 موضوع بمناقشاتها الكثيرة و
( HHO car ) سوف تجد4970 موضوع بمناقشاتها الكثيرة
-------------أكيد كل هذة المناقشات هراء-------------:3:
و لو بحثت (تشغيل السيارة بالماء) سوف تجد 7 موضوعات بشح للمناقشات
و لو بحثت عن (رقص شرقى) سوف تجد5230 موضوع بمناقشاتها الكثيرة
و لو بحثت عن (رقص عربى) سوف تجد 5160 موضوع بمناقشاتها الكثيرة
و لو بحثت عن ( رقص ) فقط سوف تجد 97400 موضوع بمناقشاتها الكثيرة
:67:و استطيع ان أقول لك من هذه النتائج إن الغلبه لنا نحن العرب :14:
-------------------------
و لا داعى لأن نلعن الظلام بل نوقد شمعة :31:
---------------------------
سوف أقوم بعون و مشيئة الله خلال إسبوعين بفتح موضع عن طريقة تشغيل سيارتك بالماء
بأبسط و أسهل و أقل تكلفة ممكنة بعد أن أنتهى من التصميمات و التجارب
لتكون المشاركة العربية ذات أفضلية و كفائة أعلى من الأجانب
فإنى سوف أبداء من حيث إنتهى الآخرين
ليتثنى للجميع صنعها
-----------
نبذة بسيطة لتوضيح الأُمور:
*- تباع خلايا توليد الهيدروجين بأسعار تتراوح مابين 300 و1500 $
*- السيارات تعمل على الوقد العادى لها مع الهيدروجين
*- نسبة توفير الوقود من 20 الى 55 %
*- يستخدم ناتج الوقود الهيدروجينى فى اللحام أيضا




-



-



-








-









-




-
ملاحظة هامة 
أى شئ يتخيلة الإنسان يمكن أن يتحقق و لكن لابد من الترقى فى الذكاء و المعرفة و تنحى من يحطمون الهمم :32:

إضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة هذا المقطع عن تحقيق حلم يبانى






و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

محمود النوبى قال:


> *السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


 


tooot1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


zamalkawi قال:


> أتحسر على حالنا عندما أرى أننا على منتدى معظم رواده من المهندسين، ورغم هذا أجد تأييدا لمثل هذا الهراء!!


 


nasser321 قال:


> شكرا على الشرح المستفيض
> أتمنى لو تتكرم علينا ببعض الرسومات التوضيحية للدوائر و الخلايا و توصيلاتهم و دمجهم بشرحك العظيم
> (((( سؤال : هل يمكن تخزين هذه الغازات الناتجة لإخلاف كمية الوقد حسب حاله السير ؟ و كيف ؟ ))))
> و لو سمحت دعنى اساهم ببعض الصور عن الموضوع و للأسف بدون شرح لأنى أجهل الموضوع
> ...


 


mustafa' قال:


> بارك الله فيك و يعطيك الف عافية مشكور و كتر الله خيرك اجرك الله


 



حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> *thx 2 much my friend*​


 


المهندس حربي قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع اتمنى لك كل الوفيق.


 


ahmeddelphi قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 


nasser321 قال:


> ---------------------------------------------------------
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> ...




شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود المليئة بالمعلومات
ارجوا لكم التوفيق
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد
:13::13::13:​


----------



## الباحث عن الجنة (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع فيك الأمة وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لتنال مبتغاك


----------



## م. مكسيم العواد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

على ما أذكر مبدأ عمل هذه الآلية مكتشفة و مطبقة في بداية القرن العشرين..
و كانت محصورة على الحرارة اللازمة لحرق الماء و تفكيكه و تحويله لغاز ناتج عن هذا الإحتراق..
و لكن منع من التسويق حفاظاً على مصالح الأغنياء الذين يستثمرون أموالهم لإستخراج و بيع النفط ...
على كل حال شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ...
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Eng.Zaid (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moptasm (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Monatomic Gold (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*التحليل الكهربي للماء*

يتحول لتر الماء بالتحليل الكهربي ويتمدد إلى [font=times new roman, serif]1860 [/font]لتر من غازي الهيدروجين والأوكسيجين القابلين للإشتعال​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الباحث عن الجنة قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع فيك الأمة وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لتنال مبتغاك


 


م. مكسيم العواد قال:


> على ما أذكر مبدأ عمل هذه الآلية مكتشفة و مطبقة في بداية القرن العشرين..
> و كانت محصورة على الحرارة اللازمة لحرق الماء و تفكيكه و تحويله لغاز ناتج عن هذا الإحتراق..
> و لكن منع من التسويق حفاظاً على مصالح الأغنياء الذين يستثمرون أموالهم لإستخراج و بيع النفط ...
> على كل حال شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ...
> تقبل تحياتي


 


eng.zaid قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


 


moptasm قال:


> بارك الله فيكم


 



monatomic gold قال:


> يتحول لتر الماء بالتحليل الكهربي ويتمدد إلى [font=times new roman, serif]1860 [/font]لتر من غازي الهيدروجين والأوكسيجين القابلين للإشتعال​



شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود
و أرجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيداً​


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mahmoud L. Shaheen (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا اخي ومنك نستفيد


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

eng.saman قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا


شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mahmoud l. Shaheen قال:


> مشكور جدا اخي ومنك نستفيد



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## ايهاب الجديد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا لك اخونا واستاذنا { عمر } 
الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا ليا راي من اخوك الصغير عاوزين نكون عمليين اكتر من كده وده رايي المتواضع
اولا حضرتك تشوف الموضوع يتكلف كام من تجارب وادوات وكلنا نشارك بمبلغ لتغطيه الموضوع كله 
ثانيا لو حد من الاخوه عنده ورشه او مكان يصلح للتجارب
ثالثا تشوف الاخوه المهندسين او الفنيين وتكونوا فريق ويكون هناك هدف محدد نحاول نوصله في وقت محدد
عشان الفكره ماتبقاش فرديه ويتشتت المجهود
وبطلب منك انك تعمل موضوع استفتاء في المشاركه اللي عاوز يشاارك في الموضوع ويبقا عليه التزام مبلغ محدد ويكون يعني مثلا لو كل عضو اشترك في الفريق بقا عليه مبلغ 1000 جنيه او 500 جنيه وبقينا 100 عضو هايبقي معانا مبلغ اعتقد انه مناسب لاجراء التجارب وشراء الادوات للوصول لافضل النتائج ولما نطلع بنتيجه مرضيه تتسجل باسم الفريق كله 
وممكن بعد كده نصنعها ونبيعها وناخد بيها برائه اختراع وحق ملكيه
معلش سامحني اخي الكريم لو كنت طولت عليك بس انا متحمس للفكره اوي بس انا مش مهندس ومش فني ونفسي االموضوع نستفاد منه كلنا 
واسف علي الاطاله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ايهاب الجديد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> شكرا لك اخونا واستاذنا { عمر }
> الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> انا ليا راي من اخوك الصغير عاوزين نكون عمليين اكتر من كده وده رايي المتواضع
> ...


شكراً لك 
فكرة جميلة جداً ​


----------



## muhammed11111 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام عابدي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا قرات عن الموضوع سابقا وياليت لو كان مدعما بالصور


----------



## مستريورك (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

muhammed11111 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 


عصام عابدي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا قرات عن الموضوع سابقا وياليت لو كان مدعما بالصور


 


مستريورك قال:


>



شكراً لك​


----------



## ايهاب الجديد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخ عمر ايه الاخبار ؟؟؟؟ 
هل وصلت لحاجه او طريقه عمل ممكن نقوم بيها كلنا 
ان حسيت ان فكره تجمعنا عجبتك ومستني الخطوه الجايه ان شاء الله وربنا يوفقان جميعا


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جداً فلماذا لم تستخدم هذه التكنولوجيا حتى الان سؤال يطرح نفسه

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## د حسين (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*مستحيل*

تحية للجميع ولصاحب الموضوع 
هذه التكنولوجيا لاتطبق أو تستخدم لأنها مستحيلة التنفيذ ويجب نقل الموضوع الى قسم الطاقة المتجددة وشكرا


----------



## fasall (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الااخ عمر اتمنا منك ان تضع الدئره الالكترونيه لاني بحثه عنها بكل مكان ولم اجدها 
اخوك فيصل القاسم وشكرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

fasall قال:


> الااخ عمر اتمنا منك ان تضع الدئره الالكترونيه لاني بحثه عنها بكل مكان ولم اجدها
> اخوك فيصل القاسم وشكرا



السلام عليكم 
الصور موجودة بالصفحة الرابعة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214219-4.html
من الممكن ان تكون هناك صور بالصفحات الأخرى بالموضوع 
توجد آراء من بعض الأصدقاء من الممكن ان تساعدك ( في باقى الصفحات).​


----------



## fasall (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا اخي الكريم لو فكرت اني اعمل الدائرة ما هي نسبه نجاحها وما هيه تكلفه انتاج متل هاد المشروع واذا في عندك شرح مدعم بالصور ارجوان ترفقه الي وحتا يكون بعلمك انا كهربائي سيارت ومهتم بهاذه الموضيع


----------



## عز الدين7 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله واسال الله ان يجعله على ارض الواقع على ايدي اخواننا المهندسيين


----------



## احمد رونى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيار


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

fasall قال:


> مرحبا اخي الكريم لو فكرت اني اعمل الدائرة ما هي نسبه نجاحها وما هيه تكلفه انتاج متل هاد المشروع واذا في عندك شرح مدعم بالصور ارجوان ترفقه الي وحتا يكون بعلمك انا كهربائي سيارت ومهتم بهاذه الموضيع



السلام عليكم 
نسبة نجاحها تعتمد على (نوع المكونات )من حيث الدولة المصنعة لها 
أو عند بدء انشاء الدائرة (اللحام)
اما بالنسبة لتكلفة المشروع 
فيجب الذهاب لأحد محلات الإلكترونيات و السؤال عن التكلفة لأنها تختلف من محل لآخر و دقة المكونات الإلكترونية​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد رونى قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وجزاك الله خيار



شكراً لك 
و جعله الله في مفيد ميزان حسناتك 
و ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع​


----------



## shaghouri (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ عمر اقدر لك هذا البحث الرائع الذي شدني الى تجربته وفعلا صنعت كل الأجزاء وامواسير الستانلس وكذلك الدارة الكهربائية ( جهاز تفكيك الماء بطريقة الرنين ) 
ولكن لم يتحقق الرنين المطلوب لتفكيك جزيئ الماء 
اتوقع انه في هذة الدارة لم يتم زكر تردد النبضة المربعة المستخدمة وهذا التردد له علاقة بتحقيق الرنين بين عناصر جزيئ الماء .
ارجو مساعدتي في اي معلومات اضافيه عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

shaghouri قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ عمر اقدر لك هذا البحث الرائع الذي شدني الى تجربته وفعلا صنعت كل الأجزاء وامواسير الستانلس وكذلك الدارة الكهربائية ( جهاز تفكيك الماء بطريقة الرنين )
> ولكن لم يتحقق الرنين المطلوب لتفكيك جزيئ الماء
> اتوقع انه في هذة الدارة لم يتم زكر تردد النبضة المربعة المستخدمة وهذا التردد له علاقة بتحقيق الرنين بين عناصر جزيئ الماء .
> ارجو مساعدتي في اي معلومات اضافيه عن هذا الموضوع



سأبحث عن التردد المطلوب لتفكيك الماء​


----------



## ابوتركي123 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك على طموحك العالي


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ابوتركي123 قال:


> اشكرك على طموحك العالي



شكراً لك​


----------



## خزانة الأسرار (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز

لو اردنا عمل التجربة ماهي المواد التي نحتاجها قطعة قطعه مع شرح توصيلهم ببعض

لانها فكرة جدا جميلة وانوي ان اقوم بتجربتها


----------



## saad_srs (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

saad_srs قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك



السلام عليكم 
الصور موجودة بالصفحة الرابعة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214219-4.html
من الممكن ان تكون هناك صور بالصفحات الأخرى بالموضوع 
توجد صور لبعض مكونات الدائرة 

و كل عام و أنت بخير ​


----------



## ابوبكر الامين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو من الكاتب تطبيق الخلية مع تصويرها وتفصيل الخطوات مع الصور


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ابوبكر الامين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ارجو من الكاتب تطبيق الخلية مع تصويرها وتفصيل الخطوات مع الصور



الصور موجودة بالصفحة الرابعة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214219-4.html
من الممكن ان تكون هناك صور بالصفحات الأخرى بالموضوع 
توجد صور لبعض مكونات الدائرة 

و كل عام و أنت بخير 
​


----------



## ادور (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

لك مني خالص الشكر والامتنان اخي العزيز​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ادور قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ابو حسن التميمي قال:


> لك مني خالص الشكر والامتنان اخي العزيز​


شكراً لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## havrix (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي هل ممكن تطبيق دالك على محرك دراجة نارية كما أشير إلى أني _technicien spécialisé en Automatisation et Instrumentation Industrielle _


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلالالا . اقترح نقله الى قسم الطاقة البديلة


----------



## Habib Hayek (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أتمنى أن ترسل لنا مخطط رسم هندسي لهذه الدارة حتى نتمكن من تركيبها بشكل أوضح لو أمكن , وأشكرك جزيل الشكر يا أخي , الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

habib hayek قال:


> أتمنى أن ترسل لنا مخطط رسم هندسي لهذه الدارة حتى نتمكن من تركيبها بشكل أوضح لو أمكن , وأشكرك جزيل الشكر يا أخي , الله يبارك فيكم



السلام عليكم 
الحقيقة أنا لا أملك مخططات 
يمكنك البحث 
و شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jassim78 قال:


> شكرا جزيلالالا . اقترح نقله الى قسم الطاقة البديلة


شكراً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

havrix قال:


> مشكور أخي هل ممكن تطبيق دالك على محرك دراجة نارية كما أشير إلى أني _technicien spécialisé en automatisation et instrumentation industrielle _



نعم يمكن تطبيق الفكرة على دراجة نارية
ولكن يجب تصغير حجم الجهاز
شكراً لك على المشاركة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود 
:55::55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## zamalkawi (10 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا لا أصدق أن هذا هو مستوى مهندسينا
مع العلم أن التعليم الهندسي في البلاد العربية في الجامعة يتراوح من 4 إلى 5 سنوات
فماذا فعل المهندسون بهذه السنوات الطويلة التي قضوها من عمرهم لتعلم أساسيات الهندسة؟
ألقوا بكل ما تعلموه وراء ظهورهم وأتوا إلى هذا الموضوع ليباركوا الفكرة الجبارة التي تتعارض مع العلم والمنطق ومع كل ما تعلمناه في كلية الهندسة، بل وحتى تتعارض مع ما تعلمناه في المدرسة
لا أدري لماذا دخلتم كلية الهندسة من الأساس؟ لماذا لم تختاروا أي كلية أخرى تتناسب مع تأييدكم لهذا الهراء؟؟
عادة لا أكون بهذه القسوة في الردود، ولكن عندما أرى أنه في 87 مشاركة لم يعارض الفكرة سوى اثنان فقط أشعر بالحسرة
لا أعلم متى ولا كيف ننهض بينما تلك هي العقليات السائدة


----------



## يحيى قناوى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أنا لا أصدق أن هذا هو مستوى مهندسينا
> مع العلم أن التعليم الهندسي في البلاد العربية في الجامعة يتراوح من 4 إلى 5 سنوات
> فماذا فعل المهندسون بهذه السنوات الطويلة التي قضوها من عمرهم لتعلم أساسيات الهندسة؟
> ألقوا بكل ما تعلموه وراء ظهورهم وأتوا إلى هذا الموضوع ليباركوا الفكرة الجبارة التي تتعارض مع العلم والمنطق ومع كل ما تعلمناه في كلية الهندسة، بل وحتى تتعارض مع ما تعلمناه في المدرسة
> ...



شكراً لك على مشاركتك 
ارجوا أن ينال الموضوع اعجابك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أنا لا أصدق أن هذا هو مستوى مهندسينا
> مع العلم أن التعليم الهندسي في البلاد العربية في الجامعة يتراوح من 4 إلى 5 سنوات
> فماذا فعل المهندسون بهذه السنوات الطويلة التي قضوها من عمرهم لتعلم أساسيات الهندسة؟
> ألقوا بكل ما تعلموه وراء ظهورهم وأتوا إلى هذا الموضوع ليباركوا الفكرة الجبارة التي تتعارض مع العلم والمنطق ومع كل ما تعلمناه في كلية الهندسة، بل وحتى تتعارض مع ما تعلمناه في المدرسة
> ...



:20:نعم أؤيد رأيك :20:​


----------



## samarasam (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع فعلا ممتاز ارجو التعميم للفائده واتمنى ان تقوم اى استثمارات مصرية فى هذا المجال مشكور اخى م \ عمر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

samarasam قال:


> الموضوع فعلا ممتاز ارجو التعميم للفائده واتمنى ان تقوم اى استثمارات مصرية فى هذا المجال مشكور اخى م \ عمر



شكراً لك على مشاركتك 
اتمنى لك التوفيق ​


----------



## المهندس الصاك (26 ديسمبر 2010)

رهيب يا ولد


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس الصاك قال:


> رهيب يا ولد


 
شكراً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## ahmed es (31 ديسمبر 2010)

عندى سؤال أخى الكريم انا ذكرته فى الموضوع السابق ولم يرد أحد على

ماذا عن البيبسى كولا الا يمكن ان تمشى السيارة بتحليله حيث ان عنصر الصوديوم يساعد على هذا

وانا لى موضوع عن محرك كهرومغناطيسى وآخر عن فكرة عن استخدام مكبر العمليات ألقى نظرة عليهم
ربما ننقلب الى الطاقة الحرة ونجبر العالم على استعمالها هنا من منتدانا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ahmed es قال:


> عندى سؤال أخى الكريم انا ذكرته فى الموضوع السابق ولم يرد أحد على
> 
> ماذا عن البيبسى كولا الا يمكن ان تمشى السيارة بتحليله حيث ان عنصر الصوديوم يساعد على هذا
> 
> ...



شكراً لك على المعلومات 
هل يمكنك إضافة روابط مواضيعك​


----------



## alforat-elc (1 يناير 2011)

بورك فيك يااخي


----------



## gnajar (12 يناير 2011)

*مشكور على جهدك*

بجد موضوع بده دراسة 
بس هل عندك روابط مفيدة اكثر؟؟؟:80:


----------



## أبو موسى 1 (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

alforat-elc قال:


> بورك فيك يااخي


 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

gnajar قال:


> بجد موضوع بده دراسة
> بس هل عندك روابط مفيدة اكثر؟؟؟:80:


 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
سأبحث عن روابط مفيدة
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

أبو موسى 1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## ahmed es (25 يناير 2011)

اعتقد بنفس المنطق يمكنك تحليل ثانى اكسيد الكربون الى اكسوجين وكربون وساعتها هتحصل على وقود مجانى من الهواء
وتحل مشكلة الإحتباس الحرارى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

ahmed es قال:


> اعتقد بنفس المنطق يمكنك تحليل ثانى اكسيد الكربون الى اكسوجين وكربون وساعتها هتحصل على وقود مجانى من الهواء
> وتحل مشكلة الإحتباس الحرارى



شكراً لك فكرة ممتازة جداً 
أرجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## samer81 (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا .......... أرجو التواصل


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 يناير 2011)

samer81 قال:


> مشكور جدا .......... أرجو التواصل


 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## zkr (30 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## SAMI. SALEH (1 فبراير 2011)

هل هذا المشروع قد طبق على سيارات موجودة في السوق حاليا ام انه مجرد خيال علمي


----------



## engmecha (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع هو جدا شيق ... وانا قرات عن موضوع الطاقة البديلة و عن وجود طاقات بديلة عن الوقود الاحفوري كالطاقة الشمسية او الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية (الطاقة الحرة) وفي تقارير تشير الى ان هناك جهات لا تريد ان يتم التوصل الى هكذا طاقات لان هذا سيؤدي الى انهيار اقتصادها او انهيار تحكمها في السوق...


----------



## المجبري جالو (1 فبراير 2011)

_مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 فبراير 2011)

sami. Saleh قال:


> هل هذا المشروع قد طبق على سيارات موجودة في السوق حاليا ام انه مجرد خيال علمي



شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 فبراير 2011)

engmecha قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع هو جدا شيق ... وانا قرات عن موضوع الطاقة البديلة و عن وجود طاقات بديلة عن الوقود الاحفوري كالطاقة الشمسية او الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية (الطاقة الحرة) وفي تقارير تشير الى ان هناك جهات لا تريد ان يتم التوصل الى هكذا طاقات لان هذا سيؤدي الى انهيار اقتصادها او انهيار تحكمها في السوق...


شكراً لك على المعلومات القيمة
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 فبراير 2011)

المجبري جالو قال:


> _مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك_



شكراً لك 
أتمنى أن ينال الموضوع إعجابك
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## ستار شوملي (4 فبراير 2011)

_*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز الموضوع في غاية الروعه وفقك الله وننتظر من المزيد:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:*_


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 فبراير 2011)

ستار شوملي قال:


> _*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز الموضوع في غاية الروعه وفقك الله وننتظر من المزيد:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:*_



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد 
:20:شكراً لك على مشاركتك :20:​


----------



## biker222 (8 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 فبراير 2011)

biker222 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك*



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد 
:20:شكراً لك على مشاركتك :20:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 فبراير 2011)

biker222 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك*



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد 
:20:شكراً لك على مشاركتك :20:​


----------



## ابو الخل63 (13 فبراير 2011)

البحث مهم وشيق الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عبدالعزيز محمود1 (13 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم​شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 فبراير 2011)

ابو الخل63 قال:


> البحث مهم وشيق الله يعطيك العافيه



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان ينال الموضوع إعجابك 
:20:شكراً لك على مشاركتك :20:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 فبراير 2011)

عبدالعزيز محمود1 قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع



شكراً لك 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد 
:20:شكراً لك على مشاركتك :20:​


----------



## جاسم السوداني (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي ممكن ترفع لنا الملف ان وجد وهل هناك رسوم توضيحية توضح خلية ماير هذه ولماذا لم تنتشر لحد الان


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

جاسم السوداني قال:


> شكرا اخي ممكن ترفع لنا الملف ان وجد وهل هناك رسوم توضيحية توضح خلية ماير هذه ولماذا لم تنتشر لحد الان




شكراً لك سأبحث لك عن رسوم توضيحية 
ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع مفيد 
:20:شكراً لك على مشاركتك :20:​


----------



## باحث اعلامي (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وسدد على الخير خطاك وارجو منك فضلا لا امرا مراسلتي اذا كان لديك الوقت لذلك ولك تحياتي


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 مايو 2011)

باحث اعلامي قال:


> بارك الله فيك وسدد على الخير خطاك وارجو منك فضلا لا امرا مراسلتي اذا كان لديك الوقت لذلك ولك تحياتي


شكراً لك​


----------



## marseel (29 مايو 2011)

لا اعتقد


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

marseel قال:


> لا اعتقد




لا تعتقد ماذا ؟ 

:81: أرجوا التوضيح :81:​


----------



## حنانh.o (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
جزاك اللة خيرا على المعلومات القيمة 
وارجو منك ان تساعدنى فى اختيار مشروع تخرج مع العلم انى هندسة اتصالات 
ومحتارة فى كيفية اختيار المشروع ....ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

حنانh.o قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> جزاك اللة خيرا على المعلومات القيمة
> وارجو منك ان تساعدنى فى اختيار مشروع تخرج مع العلم انى هندسة اتصالات
> ومحتارة فى كيفية اختيار المشروع ....ارجو الرد سريعا





وانا ايضاً محتار للغاية 
ولا أعرف كثيراً بهندسة الإتصالات " عمري 16 سنة " 
من الممكن أن تضعي ردك بموضوع جديد 
وسنساعدك جميعا إن شاء الله 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود أعتقد بانني اطلعت على هذا الموضوع في السابق وكذلك الدائرة التي تقوم بفصل الغازين ولكن الشرح لم يكن وافيا فجزاك الله الف خير لتفصيلك بالشرح . 
إن كان الموضوع منقولا ، من الجيد أن نذكر المصدر ، ليس لشئ إخر إنما لنشجع الآخرين للتجديد في المواضيع وليس الإعتماد على الآخرين . وأعتذر لأنني لا أريد الإساءة إنما الإفادة .


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

اشرف الدليمي قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود أعتقد بانني اطلعت على هذا الموضوع في السابق وكذلك الدائرة التي تقوم بفصل الغازين ولكن الشرح لم يكن وافيا فجزاك الله الف خير لتفصيلك بالشرح .
> إن كان الموضوع منقولا ، من الجيد أن نذكر المصدر ، ليس لشئ إخر إنما لنشجع الآخرين للتجديد في المواضيع وليس الإعتماد على الآخرين . وأعتذر لأنني لا أريد الإساءة إنما الإفادة .



نعم أخي الكريم 
إن شاء الله سأبحث لك عن الدائرة الإلكترونية


----------



## manboubaker (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو سكينة (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hamadakhan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق اخي الكريم


----------



## ناطق العراقي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## searcher_2010 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ناصر999 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الاخوة المهندسين في مجال الالكترونيات السلام عليكم.
هل هناك محول كهربائي يحول تيار متردد من 230 فولت اس الى 150 فولت دس مثلا او اكثر او اقل لان الاجهزة التي في السوق تحول فقط لغاية 30 فولت دس لا اعرف في هذا الرابط(p/a/u/1/7 nrkqfzdkd4 #
عندما تشاهد عمل خلية هيدروجينية عملاقة تحتاج الى 116 فولت دس من اين جاء بهذه القيمة؟
هل هناك محول ينتج مثل هذه القيمة ام ان هناك طريقة معينة - دوائر الكترونية - ارجو منكم ان تسعفونا بالاجابة التي انتظرها بفارغ الصبر.
السؤال الاخر لو قدر لنا ان نصنع مثل هذه الخلية فما هي دائرة الرنين المناسبة لمثل هذه الخلية مع انه كما اعتقد لم يستخدم دائرة رنين فنرجو من حضرتكم ان ترسمو لنا هذه الدائرة لانني والله سوف اقوم بصنع مثل هذه الخلية في القريب العاجل لانني انتظر الاجابات منكم .
الامواج الراديوية لا اعرف ان كان يتبع الالكترونيات ام لا هل صحيح ان هذه الامواج تحلل الماء المالح الى عنصريه ان كان نعم فكيف نصنع جهاز يولد مثل هذه الامواج وبتردد معين ارجو ان تطفئو ظمأنا بالاسراع في الاجابة . كتجربة بسيطة لو عرضنا كاس ماء مالح لامواج راديو هل يشتعل الماء؟
نرجو منكم الاسراع في الاجابة
وشكرا شكرا شكرا على اجاباتكم التي انتظرها على احر من الجمر


----------



## ناصر999 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*ايها العلماء لا تبخلو علينا بالمعلومات*

الى الاخوة المهندسين في هذا المنتدى خاصة البارزين منهم السلام عليكم
نرجو من هؤلاء الاخوة الذين يملكون المعلومات العلمية القيمة ان لا يبخلو بهذه المعلومات علينا لانه والله لا يوجد مصادر اخرى واسعة غير هذا المنتدى فارجو من هؤلاء الاخوة ان يجيبو على اسئلتي حول المحول الذي يحول اي قيمةمن تيار أس الى اي قيمة من تيار دس او اذا كان هناك طريقة معينة نرفع بها الفولتية من اس الى دس
وشكرا لكم


----------



## أبوباشا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## en.ashraf (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

احتاج الى رسم ل دائرة المذبذب لو تكرمتم مشكورين 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamedfoom (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المجتهد 9 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

هل الموضوع حقيقى ام انها مجرد مقالة


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر ربنا علمنا ما لم نعلم طب ليه مش عوزين يستخمو الكلام ده


----------



## عمر الصادق (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
نتمنى المزيد من المعلومات في هذا الموضوع


----------



## جمال عطبرة (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك على الافكار العظيمة انشا الله تتقق فى يوما ما


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

أبوباشا قال:


> بارك الله فيك



*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم *

* وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك
بالتوفيق
*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

en.ashraf قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الشيق




*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك
بالتوفيق
*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

عبد المعطي محمد قال:


> احتاج الى رسم ل دائرة المذبذب لو تكرمتم مشكورين
> بارك الله فيكم



أخي الكريم ضع سؤالك في موضوع مستقل لتعم الفائدة 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mohamedfoom قال:


> بارك الله فيك



*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك
بالتوفيق
*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

المجتهد 9 قال:


> هل الموضوع حقيقى ام انها مجرد مقالة



لا أخي هذا الموضوع حقيقي ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

a_sdfg122000 قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر ربنا علمنا ما لم نعلم طب ليه مش عوزين يستخمو الكلام ده




العفو أخي الكريم 

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم 
وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك
بالتوفيق
*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

عمر الصادق قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً
> نتمنى المزيد من المعلومات في هذا الموضوع



*إن شاء الله سيكون هناك المزيد من المعلومات 
*
*وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك
بالتوفيق
*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جمال عطبرة قال:


> اشكرك على الافكار العظيمة انشا الله تتقق فى يوما ما


*العفو أخي الكريم 
*
*وشكراً جزيلاً لك على مشاركتك
بالتوفيق
*​


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (11 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد ، و لكن ينقصنا وجود مصدر اقتصادى للهيدروجين


----------



## mustafatel (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

mustafatel قال:


> Thank you



:34: you are welcome :34:
​


----------



## samir_mohtram2008 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله محمد صلي الله علية وسلم
مع فكرة أختراع لأول ميدالية في التاريخ الكترونية
الحمد لله بفكر في أختراع ميدالية تكون بتتقفل وتدخل المفاتيح كلها جواها في علبة زي الموبايل
ومجرد ما تنطق أسم الي هتفتحة يطلعلك المفتاح بتاعة مثلا هتقول مفتاح العربية يطلع لك مفتاح العربية الكتروني من العلبة الي هي الميدالية الي زي شكل علبة علي شكل موبايل صغير
تقول مثلا مفتاح الجراج مفتاح المكتب مفتاح الدكان وهكذا
وهما خاصيتين
دي الأولانية أنك تنطق بالأسم الحاجة الي عاوز تفتحها
أما الخاصية التانية فهي عبارة عن أربع أرقام سرية تضغط عليهم
تطلع لك قايمة بالمفاتيح وممكن باللمس تاتش
اضغط مثلا علي صورة العربية او رقم 1 يرمز لمفتاح العربية فيطلعلك مفتاح العربية
2- وفي حل تاني للميدالية أنها تكون مش ألكترونية يكون فيها حوالي خمسين لزقة من الحديد او البلاستيك بتركب علي المفاتيح
المهم أنك من كل لزقة بلون مختلف تعرف دة مفتاح كذا
وسر المشروع دة جة منين
انا كان معايا مفاتيح كتير في مرة الحمد لله نازل صلاة الفجر
ببص لقيت المفتاح مبيفتحش قفل البوابة
قولت أوبا أطلع البيت تاني ولا أعمل أية
وقعدت أجرب في المفاتيح يعني لو حد معدي يقول دة حرامي دة ولا أية
وخبط علي البواب وطلع وفتح لي وخدت منو المفتاح و طلبت المفتاح تاني يوم علشان أعمل علية نسخة
ولغاية دلوقت مش عارف المفتاح راح فين او هو معايا ومبيفتحش لية وموجود في ميدالية المفاتيح
لاكن مش دي المشكلة
المشكلة أني أكتشفت حاجة من الأتنين أما انا بتلخبط علشان في مفاتيح كتير شبة بعض
وممكن تكون الدنيا ضلمة بليل وأنتا مروح ففكرة الميدالية الألكترونية بشكر ربنا جدا عليها الحمد لله
ممكن تضغط علي الميدالية تنور ويطلع لك المفتاح وتفضل الميدالية منورة وفيها زي كشاف لغاية ما تفتح الباب وتقفل وتطفي كشاف الميدالية
المهم أرجع وأكمل القصة
أعمل أية بقي خدت المفتاح من البواب زي ما قولت لكم ووديتة لمحل المفاتيح
وعملت علية فالمهم طلبت منو أن يكون المفتاح لية رأس صفرا او خضرا
زي مفاتيح العربية والموتوسكلات والفزب بتبقي مميزة رأسها بتبقي لونها أسمر
فالراجل قالي لا النوع دة مفيش منو ألوان
اتضايقت ولقيت الراجل فكر في فكرة وقالي انا ممكن أعلمهولك
يعمل فية علامة يعني فرحت جدا
المهم أنة كسر منة حتة وبقي المفتاح متعلم فية علامة يعني مميزة عن باقي النفاتيح علشان متلخبطش لأن المفاتيح شبة بعضها
فدة يبقي حتة منو مكسورة فأعرفة بسرعة وسهولة
مش بس كدة
انا والدي الله يرحمة وانا صغير كان بيجيب الشاي الي بفتلة
وبعد ما يشرب الشاي يعين الفتلة
وبيبقي مكتوب عليها أسم شركة الشاي مثلا
المهم ويربط الفتلة في المفتاح ويكتب علي الورقة الصغيرة مفتاح العجلة الصغيرة
مفتاح دولاب
مفتاح قفل العجلة
مفتاح الشنطة
الله يرحمة
لغاية دلوقت لما بقلب في الدرج بلاقي المفاتيح دي وبقعد أفتكر الذكريات
طبعا انا كنت بقول أية الكلام دة
دلوقت انا محتاس عندي يجي علبة مفاتيح مش عارف بتاع اية
من خلال الي مريت دة جت فكرة الميدالية المفاتيح الألكترونية
انا بحكي القصص دي علشان في ناس مبتصدقش أن الأفكار دي بتاعي الحمد لله
ودور عليها في النت كلو لو لقيتها قولي علشان عاوز أشتري منها واحدة
المهم
الأسباب الرئيسية وراء الميدالية الألكترونية للمفاتيح
1- سبب أول كتر المفاتيح ساعات الناس بتتلخبط
2- سبب تاني النسيان ومرضي الزهايمر أنا حاسس اني عمال أنسي بطريقة فظيعة
تبص تلاقي مفاتيح معاك من كترها منتاش عارف دي مفاتيح أية
3- وزي ما قولت لما بيبقي معاك مفاتيح كتير بتتلخبط وبتضيع وقت وبتبقي الدنيا ضلمة وفين وفين لما تلاقي او تطلع المفتاح
وبتبقي راجع البيت تعبان عاوز تفتح بسرعة وتدخل بيتك
4- الميدالية صغيرة الحجم في حجم الموبايل ولها عليقة تتعلق في البنطلون
5- وممكن تشغل خاصية الرقم السري للميدالية او أنها تعمل بصوتك أنتا بس

المهم محتاج أفكاركم ودعمكم وأي تطوير علي الفكرة انا برحب بية جدا
وأرحب بأي تعديلات
فكروا أخترعوا أحلموا
حتي لو أفكاركم كانت خياااااااااااال
وان شاء الله
في فكرة جميلة للدعاية والأعلان عن الميدالية الألكترونية في التلفزيون
وعمل جروب علي النت صفحة صاحب أكبر عدد مفاتيح وقولنا مفاتيح أية الي معاك
ومسابقة في الشارع معاك كام مفتاح
كل ما أحتاجة مهندس يساعدني في تنفيذ هذة الفكرة 
وفي أفكار مثل هذة الأفكار 
أرجو ان تشاركونا وتساعدونا في تنفيذها 
فقط ابحث في الفيس بوك عن جمعية بنك الأفكار الجديدة 
جزاكم الله كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## flag72 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## lion heart3 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن حاولت ان أرى رسم للدارة الالكترنية فلم اجدها .


----------



## عماد بركه (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى كل من نقله وكل من قراه وكل من تعلم منه وجزاك الله خيرا انت وكل المسلمين


----------



## hamedenho (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من العلم


----------



## noor.daly6 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا على مجهوداتك*


----------



## salam 68 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ولهذا الجهد الذي قمت به واوصلته للمعنيين بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير عبدالواحد (9 ديسمبر 2011)

انا كنت قد كتبت موضوع على هذا الرابط بعنوان
طلب مساعدة فى دائرة استانلي ميلر - الرنين - بمقابل مادي
http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301503

وانا اكرر الطلب مره اخري انا لا اريد اسير سيارة بالماء ولكن فقط اريد ان استخدمة كوقود منزلي وهذا نص المشاركة

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301503#ixzz1g3QV0JRA

السلام عليكم
يا اخوان انا خبرتي بالإلكترونيات بسيطة جدا جدا - اخوكم مبرمج كمبيوتر - وشاهدت فيديوهات كثيرة عن دائرة تحليل الماء بالرنين لستانلي ميلر وحصلت على مخططات الدائرة ولكن لا استطيع تنفيذها لقلة الخبرة
انا كل الفكرة انى اريد بناء الدائرة واختبارها وربطها بجهاز لتجميع الغاز الناتج من هيدروجين واكسجين فى اسطوانة ثم ربطها بموقد منزلي لإستخدامها كبديل للبوتوجاز الذي اصبح ازمة كبيرة لدينا
انا اتحسر يوميا على ما يحدث فى مصر من مشاكل على انبوبة البوتوجاز فى حين يمكن اشعال الموقد على الهيدروجين الناتج من تحليل الماء ويمكن تطبيق الجهاز لأخونا فى غزة وغيرها من الدول العربية التى تعاني من ازمة فى الوقود

ولهذا اعرض عليكم انا استطيع ان اشتري كل الادوات المطلوبة لبناء الدائرة والتجربة ولكن اريد واحد يبني الدائرة ويعلمني ويشرحها لى وانا بدفع له اجر مناسب نتفق عليه المهم ان الدائرة تشتغل وتنجح ان شاء الله 

ولو نجحت ايه المانع اننا نطبقها بشكل تجاري هذه اسئلة لا اجد اجابه عليها لذلك قررت انى اذيل الستار عن هذه الدائرة مادام انه يمكن تطبيقها فالمخططات منتشرة على الإنترنت والمكونات بالسوق والعقول تستطيع ان شاء الله فلنطبقها ولنستخدمها فى البيوت

فهل يوجد من يمكن ان يشارك معي فى بناء الدائرة انا بالتكلفة والمصاريف والاجهزة التى نحتاجها مع دفع مقابل لمجهوده وهو بالخبرة التى لديه ؟

مرفق مخطط الدائرة لم لا يعرفها
http://65.182.111.235/ftp/Sameer/stanly.zip

====================================

هل يوجد من يمكن ان يشترك معى هو بالخبرة وانا بالتكلفة حتى نجرب هذه الدوائر لعلي الله ينفع بنا امتنا ؟


----------



## mostafa saleh (10 ديسمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## معاذ مأمون (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ما قصرتا يا اخ بس كنا نتوقع منك رسومات لتوضيح الفكرة اكثر ....!


----------



## kardalan (13 ديسمبر 2011)

واااااااااوو موضوع شيق


----------



## maaji (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alesharif (25 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلام1234 (31 مارس 2012)

لايمكن الحصول علي الطاقة من الماء عند تحويله الي غاز لانك ستكون قد صرفت نفس الطاقة لتفكيك الماء الي غاز


----------



## olmacall (31 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الرائع ، ولكن أنا لم أشاهد المخطط الإلكتروني لدارة الرنين . هلا تفضلت برفع صورة الدائرة التفصيلية وبشكل واضح لكي نتمكن من تنفيذها .
ولكم جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم ، عافاك الله وجزاك كل خير


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (7 أبريل 2012)

الحبيب المحولة الثي سألت عنها موجود من 230 أي سي إلي 110 أسي وبجسر ديود تتحول إلى دس والجسر هو عبارة عن أربع ديودات تعمل بهامربعا وترط زاويتين غير متواليتين بأسلاك المتردد أي سي وتستخرج الموجب والسالب من الباقيتين وإن تمكنتمن تصوير التجربة سأفعل لأرسلها لكم ولاتنسونا في دعائكم ولكم الشكر سلفا


----------



## Mohamed Mahmud sma (7 أبريل 2012)

موفق الحبيب والأكتشاف بعون ربنا هبة منه نتيجة للصلاة في الجماعة وإتباع أوامرربنا وعليك أن تحافظ عليها وإن إستطعت ياإبني أنلاتنساني من دعواتك وخاصة في جوف الليل إن أمكن ولكم الشكرسلفا ولاتهتم بمايقال فالفعل خير من القول وربنا يقول وقل إعملوا فسير الله عملكمورسوله والمؤمنون)ويقول المصطفى إن الله لاينظر إلى صوركم وأجسامكم ولكن ينظر غلى قلوبكم واعمالكم علمنا الله وإياكم علم التقى والأدب


----------



## mudamin (7 أبريل 2012)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نظريات و تطبيقات الطاقة و منطقية العلم و علاقتة بفلسفة الوجود لا تؤيد هذا المنطق والا كان الموضوع لة علاقة بالسحر ان وجد !!!!! 


الموضوع دعاية لها مأرب اقتصادي انتبهوا

والاهم من ذلك وطالما كنت مقتنع بما لديك الا كان بامكانك ان تكون من هوامير المال في العالم وتخلص بني قومك بما هم فية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أبريل 2012)

mudamin قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> نظريات و تطبيقات الطاقة و منطقية العلم و علاقتة بفلسفة الوجود لا تؤيد هذا المنطق والا كان الموضوع لة علاقة بالسحر ان وجد !!!!!
> 
> ...




لا بالعكس أخي الموضوع ليس دعاية :4:

ويوجد مواضيع أخرى بالمنتدى تتحدث عن كيفية عملها بالتفصيل : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=219274

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=123011

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=92965

تحياتي لكم جميعاً :84:


----------



## theshiningeagle (14 أبريل 2012)

ضع فيديو يا اخي ضع فيديو ولا قوم انت بصنعه اصلا


----------



## عدنان33 (28 فبراير 2013)

يا اخي موضوعك رائع ومفيد والى الامام


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Hakoz20 (1 مارس 2013)

*أهلا أخي *:67:*
تسلم الأيادي على الموضوع المميز
بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير*


----------



## ghassan ibrahim (12 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيدي الكريم مشكور جدا على طرح هذا الموضوع يجب علينا ان نتعاون جميعا على تصميم وتصنيع المفاعل اللذي يقوم بتفكيك جزيئلت الماء وانتاج هذا الوقود لما فيه خير لمصلحة البشرية وشكرا على طرحك الجميل :56:


----------



## goha1 (7 يوليو 2014)

184 رد اغلبها شكراً وهكذا الحال فى كل منتديات العرب ( امجاد يا عرب امجاد )

متزعلوش مني أنا بحب الشغل العملي بس مبحبش تضييع الوقت والجهد

الموضوع اول ما قرأت عنه افتكرت ( كفته عبد العاطي ) وسألت لصاحبي اللي كان بيكلمني السؤال المنطقي ( ليه محدش عمل الكلام ده عملي وانتشر ) واوعي حد يقولي مؤامرات شركات البترول والبتنجان ده لان الموضوع ده لو حقيقى كانوا هما عملوه واحتكروه واستفادوا منه ، وبعدين البترول مش بس بنزين فيه اهم فيه البتروكيماويات اقلها البلاستيك .

وعموما خلينا عملين . كام واحد شاف الموضوع وكام واحد حط صور ؟

كله نسخ ولصق وتشكرات .

عموما انا عملت الخلية وحعمل الدائرة العملية للمخطط اللي موجود بالموضوع ولو انه هو هو متكرر فى الدنيا كلها بدون دائرة عمليه ينفع تتوصل بسهولة
وربنا يقدرنا وننتهي ونرفع الصور ، يا اما بالايجاب ( يا رب ) يا أما بالسلب بس نكون عملنا حاجة عملي . وبلاش العيشة فى الوهم والتشكرات الكتير دى

واسف لم اقصد ايذاء احد ولو بكلمة ولكن اتحسر على حال العرب ولو مش مصدقين ابحثوا فى جوجل على الموضوع وانبهروا .


----------



## mohammed abir (9 نوفمبر 2014)

merci bcp et bon courage


----------



## mohammed abir (9 نوفمبر 2014)

selon ma petite expérience trouve le sujet très simple :mais il faut de patience et la volante .et un peu d'argent


----------



## mohammed abir (9 نوفمبر 2014)

max 1500 dh


----------

